# RCAF Tartan



## observor 69 (11 Jan 2008)

Senator Joseph Day informs us of the passing of Enid Inch, of Loomcrofters – a weaving artisan shoppe in Gagetown, New Brunswick. Many of our Association members will recognize that the RCAF Tartan was created in Gagetown, NB by the artisans at Loomcrofters, and that Enid Inch and Patricia Jenkins played a role in that creation. For your information.  See http://www.oromoctofh.com/Obituaries/33207/ for more information.


----------

